# If i stop taking the birth control pill.......?blood clot?



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

ok i want to know what's going to happend to me if i stop taking the pill?you see i've been taking the pill since 17 years old and now i'm 26, the reason i am taking it its to control my bad cramps and not to have another cyst growing again,i got operated for a ovarien cyst at 17 my GYNO told me that taking the pill all your life dosent cause problemes, well recently 5 months ago i have this probleme wicht i have shortness of bread, sunden cough,trouble breading, now i dont smokeand i use to work out 4 times a week and plys hockey,i cant do none of these things,i even got operated in october on my nose for my deviated septum, wicht the doctors tough that was causing me my problemes, now i went to see a specialist and he is syaing i might have a bllod clot in my lung,they are going to past test and all,but my only worrie is if i stop taking the pill,will i get a cyst again and will i get bad cramps and migrains like i use to?what sould i do?and i cant see my GYNO until this summer,i want to stop it,even the doctor say to me if you take the pill you have a big chance its a blood clot and afther all this time!any advice?


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

anybody?


----------



## sillyface (Oct 12, 2003)

well, they need to act quickly and find out if it is a blood clot. if it is then you need to weight the pro's and con's. if you got a blot clot from the pill in your head, you would die. however, if you feel the risk of getting another clot is low enough, then you can talk to your doctor about going back on the pill. there are risks to being on the pill and this is one of them. it doesn't happen often, but it does happen. so if they do find a clot, have a good long talk with your doctor. you maybe able to move your appointment with your gyno up if this is the case. if not, talk to your family doctor first. i would stop taking the pill until i had talked to my gyno. i have almost the same problems as you, i've been on the pill or shot since i was 17 and am now 26. i tried a low dose estrogen for a while, and my cysts came back. they werem't as bad but they were there. i've been told that i will probably always have this problem until i start having children. then it might go away. i know it sucks. it's not always fun being a girl







i hope things get better for you soon.good luckkaren


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

actuly i was talking to my mom yesterday and i ask her about when i had my cyst,and i was taking the pill wile i had my cyst,so now it makes me wonder,yeah and the blood clot thing in my lung that is kinda of scary, i can hardly do anything,i'm scared that when my heart pumps i will died! anyways thanks


----------

